# Ask the next person a question game



## Megadriver94 (Nov 18, 2019)

I'll start, seeing as I'm the OP. I ask a question, the next user answers, then that user asks another question for another user to answer, and so on.

Have you ever tried Jollibee food?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> I'll start, seeing as I'm the OP. I ask a question, the next user answers, then that user asks another question for another user to answer, and so on.
> 
> Have you ever tried Jollibee food?



Not conscious.

Have you ever accidentially fueled Diesel instead of Petrol ?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 18, 2019)

Nope, never have

Should Prince have released his black album as originally intended in 1987?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 19, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Nope, never have
> 
> Should Prince have released his black album as originally intended in 1987?



No,I do not think so.

Did you ever have an Yachting Cruise ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> No,I do not think so.
> 
> Did you ever have an Yachting Cruise ?


Only once and there was a huge storm and the boat nearly sank.

If you could be someone famous just for one day who would it be and why?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 19, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Only once and there was a huge storm and the boat nearly sank.
> 
> If you could be someone famous just for one day who would it be and why?



Winnie Pooh.I love his (Life) Attitude.


If you have the Chance to go back after your Death and change ONE SINGLE Thing in someones Life,what would that be ?


----------



## Qubarf (Nov 19, 2019)

[removed]


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Nov 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> If you have the Chance to go back after your Death and change ONE SINGLE Thing in someones Life,what would that be ?



Have Hamdan unremove his comment so I can see what it said. 

If you could make the sky any color what color would you pick?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 19, 2019)

Purple I think.

Would you try a random Greek dish for at least $4,000?


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 19, 2019)

If they paid me $4K? Yes.

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Chary (Nov 19, 2019)

Only sometimes. 

If you had to play one game for the rest of time, what would it be?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 19, 2019)

Chary said:


> Only sometimes.
> 
> If you had to play one game for the rest of time, what would it be?



Resident Evil

If you have the Choice between living on the Bottom of the Sea or in free Space,which "Place" would you choose please ?


----------



## wormdood (Nov 19, 2019)

*in the squeakyist voice imaginable* Umm... sure


...did anyone understand the question asked of me?

Edit fuck I type too slowly for this ignore me


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2019)

Space is huge but the ocean I would get bored of eventually. Also death by vacuum is better than death by crushing pressure or pressure differential.

If you could never eat bacon again how much would it bother you?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 19, 2019)

Given I have the required tools to move around in that place and interact with that place, then I think I would go with the bottom of the sea. For now it seems like a pretty more interesting place to investigate and find unknown, lost or forgotten things that are more lively or have a rich story to tell... Of course that reply might change in the future, but I believe the bottom of the sea packs a lot of interesting things to discover.

And for the second question, not eating bacon will bother me too little.
I like bacon, but I think I would miss cheese a lot more.

That said,

Thos sure is s weird gane, vut ih well... consideting nww gaming consoles shoult qrrive mext year, what system bo you zhink tjat you will get ferzt on next gen, Nentendo? PZ5? Xbox?  will you go for Stedia insteaf? What are yoo tenpted to try first? I'll fe honest, the new PS4 kontroller tryggers look ,retty fine, but I tsink I would go with the naxt Xbox fizst.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 21, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Space is huge but the ocean I would get bored of eventually. Also death by vacuum is better than death by crushing pressure or pressure differential.
> 
> If you could never eat bacon again how much would it bother you?


Slightly-moderately I believe.

How much do you miss the SW Expanded Universe?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Slightly-moderately I believe.
> 
> How much do you miss the SW Expanded Universe?


Dont miss it at all. 

Would you rather eat a sausage favoured marshmallow or a marshmallow flavoured sausage?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Slightly-moderately I believe.
> 
> How much do you miss the SW Expanded Universe?





AmandaRose said:


> Dont miss it at all.
> 
> Would you rather eat a sausage favoured marshmallow or a marshmallow flavoured sausage?



A marshmallow flavoured Sausage please. 

Did you ever come late to your Work ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> A marshmallow flavoured Sausage please.
> 
> Did you ever come late to your Work ?


I am the wrong person to answer that as i'm always late lol.

What is better Home Alone 1 or Home Alone 2?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I am the wrong person to answer that as i'm always late lol.
> 
> What is better Home Alone 1 or Home Alone 2?


Home Alone 1

Have you tried making a Mcgangbang?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Home Alone 1
> 
> Have you tried making a Mcgangbang?


I have had many Mcgangbangs in my life they are awesome and i cant wait for my next one .

Favourite song to sing on karaoke?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I have had many Mcgangbangs in my life they are awesome and i cant wait for my next one .
> 
> Favourite song to sing on karaoke?



Take me home,Country Roads....

Your Favorite Science Fiction Series ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Take me home,Country Roads....
> 
> Your Favorite Science Fiction Series ?


Doctor Who obviously which is weird as i just seen two minutes ago that the new series is coming really soon yippee.




Who is your favourite Doctor?


----------



## SG854 (Nov 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Doctor Who obviously which is weird as i just seen two minutes ago that the new series is coming really soon yippee.
> View attachment 187490
> Who is your favourite Doctor?


Dr. Pepper

What is the greatest band ever?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2019)

Doctor House

Can only really be Black Sabbath.

Favourite song you like but your friends you rip the piss mercilessly out of you if they knew?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Doctor House
> 
> Can only really be Black Sabbath.
> 
> Favourite song you like but your friends you rip the piss mercilessly out of you if they knew?


Whigfield Saturday Night

Whats the one thing that can make you cry no matter what? (mine is people who dont say the 13th doctor is their favourite doctor)


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2019)

Can't say Doctor Who is my thing but from what I have seen she was awful, possibly worse even than that Christmas/new year special that brought the series back.

Speaking of crying then seeing your choice of song I am going to have to present you with the following

I hope that also does not taint my recommendations (should know to use porn mode but eh).

To answer the question... I don't think there is anything -- emotions are bad things and best stripped from you if you are me. Guess if you threw chilli sauce in my eyes it would make them tear up.

Backflip or frontflip?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Can't say Doctor Who is my thing but from what I have seen she was awful, possibly worse even than that Christmas/new year special that brought the series back.
> 
> Speaking of crying then seeing your choice of song I am going to have to present you with the following
> 
> ...



Backflip so as I can kick @FAST6191 in the face in a stylish manner for what he said about 13.

Why doesn't the temp have a dislike button? Because fast would also be getting a dislike for the above post.

The 13th Doctor was a man who became a woman. She is extremely funny. She can get extremely angry at the littlest thing. She is fiercely loyal. She has an amazing group of friends who would do anything for her as she would for them. She fights for what is right. She has numerous enemies who never get the best of her ect ect. She reminds me of someone


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 22, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Backflip so as I can kick @FAST6191 in the face in a stylish manner for what he said about 13.
> 
> Why doesn't the temp have a dislike button? Because fast would also be getting a dislike for the above post.
> 
> The 13th Doctor was a man who became a woman. She is extremely funny. She can get extremely angry at the littlest thing. She is fiercely loyal. She has an amazing group of friends who would do anything for her as she would for them. She fights for what is right. She has numerous enemies who never get the best of her ect ect. She reminds me of someone



disqualified!

Forgot to ask qeastion!

Frontflip because it looks cool

Did you ever played bubsy 3d?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 22, 2019)

darkherobrine4u said:


> disqualified!
> 
> Forgot to ask qeastion!
> 
> ...


Exactly you got disqualified for not asking a question.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 22, 2019)

darkherobrine4u said:


> disqualified!
> 
> Forgot to ask qeastion!
> 
> ...






AmandaRose said:


> Exactly you got disqualified for not asking a question.



Answer: I always answered a Question.
Next question: Have you ever diverted an Object ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Answer: I always answered a Question.
> Next question: Have you ever diverted an Object ?


Perhaps

Do you mean have I ever stolen an object?


----------



## UltraArceus3 (Nov 25, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Do you mean have I ever stolen an object?



It's possible alexander is a victim of the vicious autocorrect.

speaking of which...

Worst autocorrect moment?


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Nov 25, 2019)

UltraArceus3 said:


> It's possible alexander is a victim of the vicious autocorrect.
> 
> speaking of which...
> 
> Worst autocorrect moment?


My worst autocorrect moment is when the f-word DIDN'T autocorrect to frick.

What does the fox say?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 25, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Perhaps
> 
> Do you mean have I ever stolen an object?





UltraArceus3 said:


> It's possible alexander is a victim of the vicious autocorrect.
> 
> speaking of which...
> 
> Worst autocorrect moment?



Yes - misused was the correct Word.....



PineappleGod said:


> My worst autocorrect moment is when the f-word DIDN'T autocorrect to frick.
> 
> What does the fox say?





Spoiler: The Fox says:



Only the sharpest eye, the keenest nose, the quickest ear and the fleetest toes
Can ever outfox the fox
Only the stoutest arm, the bravest heart, with a magic charm and a good head start
Will ever outfox the fox
Those who try to tangle with my daring do
Wind up at the angle that herring do
Only the sprightliest sprite, the nimblest elf, the wickedest witch or the devil himself
Can ever outfox the fox
Whenever they try to find me
They find me where I am not
I'm hither and yon, I'm there and gone,
I'm Johnny-not-on-the spot!
I'm out on a limb they think!
I'm down on the ground in a wink
My enemies say "Gadzooks! It's spooks!"
Shivering in their socks
They know that they'll never, I'm far too clever
They'll never outfox the fox!
The fox
There's only one of me
Till suddenly there's two of me
When two is what you see of me
Gadzooks!
Three of me
That's the proper score of me
Three of us is the core of me
And we can tell you- Woops!
Sorry, four of me
Fa la la!
There's one of me, two of me, three of me, four of me, five six seven
Sorry, no more of me
Each as strong as ten are we
Very stout hearted men are we
We're off to fight all wrong
And we'll right it
Right or wrong
I'm hither and yon, I'm there and gone, I'm Johnny-not-on-the spot!
Only the sharpest eye, the keenest nose, the quickest ear and the fleetest toes
Can ever outfox the fox
Can ever outfox... can ever outfox... can ever outfox... can ever outfox the fox
Anyone of us can be at anytime the fox
But I tell you confidentially that I'm the fox
No I'm no I'm no I'm no I'm no I'm the fox
Well I'm the Fox
No, I'm the fox
Is he the fox?
No, me the fox
If he's the one, then who's this fox?
Aren't you the fox?
Now who's the fox?
Because no matter who's the fox
There'll never never never never
never never never
never never never never never outfox the fox
never outfox the fox
never outfox the fox!



The last Movie (before 1950) you have watched please ?


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Nov 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes - misused was the correct Word.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dumbo. No, I mean the movie.

What is the funniest thing you have seen happen to someone and their computer?


----------



## UltraArceus3 (Nov 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes - misused was the correct Word.....



Yeah, it happens.



PineappleGod said:


> What is the funniest thing you have seen happen to someone and their computer?



Back when I took Computer Science, I wrote Python programs that would close explorer.exe, mess with the windows, or just BSOD that system (or sometimes all of the above) and their reactions were ... phenomenal.

Last restaurant you've went to?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 25, 2019)

UltraArceus3 said:


> Yeah, it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last restaurant I went to was Black Angus.

Have you ever played Pre-Bethesda Fallout?


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

No...

have you eaten fishballs(Fiskbullar) in swedish


----------



## CORE (Dec 23, 2019)

Cant say that I have.

Have you ever tryed to strangle someone in a fit of rage courtesy of SMB3 NES. They Laughed so I made them Cry. I miss my Childhood Years LOL.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 25, 2019)

No, can't say I have.

Fallout Anthology or Fallout Legacy?


----------



## Mythical (Dec 25, 2019)

Fallout Anthology

I know what you are but what am I?


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jan 2, 2020)

A space alien!! From a different galaxy!!!

I know cause I'm am alien to.

Are bachelors and masters degrees worth it or a waste of time?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

Condarkness_XY said:


> A space alien!! From a different galaxy!!!
> 
> I know cause I'm am alien to.
> 
> Are bachelors and masters degrees worth it or a waste of time?



Waste of Time.

Were you still drunk on January 1st 2020 ?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 2, 2020)

Not me.
Why don't Switch games haave manual books?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> Not me.
> Why don't Switch games haave manual books?


I really do not know.


Do you listen to Celtic Music ?


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jan 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I really do not know.
> 
> 
> Do you listen to Celtic Music ?



No but I listen to Nordic metal.

Which U.S state has the most boring dress sense?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 2, 2020)

Condarkness_XY said:


> No but I listen to Nordic metal.
> 
> Which U.S state has the most boring dress sense?


Texas. 

What is the funniest thing to ever happen to you?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Texas.
> 
> What is the funniest thing to ever happen to you?



Laughed for almost an Hour.

Your First warm,selfcooked Meal on 2020.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 11, 2020)

[sidenote]Does that mean laughing for almost an hour was itself the funniest thing that ever happened[/sidenote]

Meal wise how I am supposed to remember what I ate 11 days ago?

Frontflip or backflip?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 11, 2020)

As a gymnast definitely an Arabian backflip



Last game to make you rage quit


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2020)

Resident Evil 2 One Shot Demo (I confused it with R.P.G. Demo)

Last Time you where sick.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 31, 2020)

About 1 or 2 years ago.

Kebab or Gyro?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 31, 2020)

doner kebab

7up or Sprite?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2020)

Sprite.

Burger King or McDonalds ?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 31, 2020)

Mcdonalds.

Pizza Hut or Little Caesar's?


----------



## Mythical (Jan 31, 2020)

Pizza Hut.

Cheesecake, is it a cake or a pie?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 31, 2020)

A cake

When was the last time you left your country for a vacation?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 31, 2020)

2018 to Austria with @AtsuNii 

Fruits or sweets?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 31, 2020)

Sweets every time

Favourite type of cheese???


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2020)

Schärdinger Bergbaron.

Wii or Wii U ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 31, 2020)

WiiU as it can play WiiU and Wii games and homebrew ect ect. 

SNES or Megadrive (genesis)?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2020)

SEGA Mega Drive.  (my first Video Console).

External HDD or USB Stick ?


----------



## Mythical (Jan 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> SEGA Mega Drive.  (my first Video Console).
> 
> External HDD or USB Stick ?


External HDD (more storage per dollar)
Burgers or Pasta?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 31, 2020)

Pasta by a couple whiskers. 

Quake or Duke Nukem 3D?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> Pasta by a couple whiskers.
> 
> Quake or Duke Nukem 3D?



Quake please.

Train or Bus ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 1, 2020)

Neither the bus is always full of drunk people and any time I get in a train some wierdo always gets on and sits next to me even though there are always plenty of other seats available. 

@VinsCool or @Chary which one would you rather meet in real life?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Neither the bus is always full of drunk people and any time I get in a train some wierdo always gets on and sits next to me even though there are always plenty of other seats available.
> 
> @VinsCool or @Chary which one would you rather meet in real life?



@VinsCool (I always wanted to meet an real Musical Genius.).

Glasgow or New York ?


----------



## ignare (Feb 2, 2020)

Dunno sh*t about Glasgow but I've lived in NYC which obviously means I know that it's complete sh*t in every way, so Glasgow is better.

Does 12379812.12 just so happen to be your favorite number? Yes or no.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 2, 2020)

No, not really

Battlefield, COD, or Rocket League?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> No, not really
> 
> Battlefield, COD, or Rocket League?



COD

DS or DSi ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2020)

Does the DSi have any merit at all? Not to mention it does not play GBA games.

What technical (don't mind if technical, cooking, repair, maps, stat...) book do you reference more than any other?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Does the DSi have any merit at all? Not to mention it does not play GBA games.
> 
> What technical (don't mind if technical, cooking, repair, maps, stat...) book do you reference more than any other?



The Cooking Lexikon from Karl Duch.

Bacon or Ham (and Eggs) ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 6, 2020)

Bacon as long as its not the shit they have in America. Their bacon is disgusting.

If you could be anyone famous just for one day who would it be and why?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Bacon as long as its not the shit they have in America. Their bacon is disgusting.
> 
> If you could be anyone famous just for one day who would it be and why?



Kirk Douglas - to be on the Set of the Movie "20.000 Leagues under the Sea" with many of my Favorite Childhood Actors.


Spartacus or Ben Hur ?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 18, 2020)

Spartacus

What made Waldo become so fascinated with hiding from readers?


----------



## CORE (Feb 18, 2020)

Excitement of being caught.

Saturn or Dreamcast?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 18, 2020)

Saturn because of Nights into Dreams.

Chinese or Indian food?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 18, 2020)

Chinese for me

Why is someone in the kitchen with Dina?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 18, 2020)

Because Nat King Cole said so.  (not many people probably know the song nowadays lol)


Shower or Bath


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Because Nat King Cole said so.  (not many people probably know the song nowadays lol)
> 
> 
> Shower or Bath



Bath,it is sooo relaxing.

Garden or Balcony ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Bath,it is sooo relaxing.
> 
> Garden or Balcony ?


Balcony as garden requires too much work. 

Dancing or Romancing??


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Balcony as garden requires too much work.
> 
> Dancing or Romancing??



Romancing of course.

Sprite or Seven Up ?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sprite

Forza OR Need for Speed?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> Sprite
> 
> Forza OR Need for Speed?



Need for Speed.

Mercedes or Chevrolet ?


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Need for Speed.
> 
> Mercedes or Chevrolet ?


Mercedes cause they make good vans

Blur or Oasis?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> Mercedes cause they make good vans
> 
> Blur or Oasis?



Blur (because of Song 2) 


Mariah Carey or Celine Dion ?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 19, 2020)

Celine Dion

Fallout, Rage, or TES?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 19, 2020)

Not a great fan of any of the 3 but at a push TES. 

(Side note to a previous question Blur are one of my favourite bands)

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Chary (Feb 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Not a great fan of any of the 3 but at a push TES.
> 
> (Side note to a previous question Blur are one of my favourite bands)
> 
> Tea or Coffee?


tea forever. i can't STAND the taste of coffee! 

Mario, or Sonic?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 19, 2020)

Chary said:


> tea forever. i can't STAND the taste of coffee!
> 
> Mario, or Sonic?


Well I have pretty much enjoyed every Mario game thats ever came out and only like Sonic 2. So Mario wins

Resident Evil or Metal Gear Solid?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Well I have pretty much enjoyed every Mario game thats ever came out and only like Sonic 2. So Mario wins
> 
> Resident Evil or Metal Gear Solid?



Resident Evil

have you played Minetest or Zork


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

Mabe a little "misunderstanding".

Zork or Minetest ?

Then I said ZORK.



Eaten by an Shark or an Tiger ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2020)

I assume that is supposed to be alive when it starts.

Shark. Chances are better it will be somewhere cold whereas a tiger means likely somewhere hot and that would be worse.


Last game you returned to after some time away only to find it more or less unplayable now?


----------



## Redmond_Wizard (Feb 22, 2020)

Lords of Magic. Disc wouldn't work, so I bought a replacement copy off GOG, and I lost about three times before I quit the game. Alas.

What's the last thing you crafted or changed? Game mods can count since it can have tutorials.


----------



## supersega (Feb 22, 2020)

A program for a class, it used linked lists implemented completely by the student in C++ (because we use 98... 11 actually HAS linked list libraries built in) and also made lists of lists of lists using functions to create students, which had a few lists of assignments, which were in a classroom list. I question on why we implemented it like this as well, as a MySQL database would have been faster... but learning experience, blah blah blah.


What's the last game you have COMPLETED?


----------



## delikana (Mar 5, 2020)

It was a game of bugs on a smartphone 

Champagne or fitness?


----------



## Mythical (Mar 5, 2020)

Champagne!
If you could only have one meal for the rest of your life what would you choose?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)

MythicalData said:


> Champagne!
> If you could only have one meal for the rest of your life what would you choose?



Wiener Schnitzel with Parsley Potatoes and Salad.

--------------------------------------------

House or Apartment ?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 5, 2020)

House.
Apex Legends or CS:GO?


----------



## Mythical (Mar 5, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> House.
> Apex Legends or CS:GO?


Apex Legends.
Escalators or elevators?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)

MythicalData said:


> Apex Legends.
> Escalators or elevators?



Escalators because it it always Fun on moving down Ones to play Ski Jumping and Landing.

Inn or posh restaurant ?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Escalators because it it always Fun on moving down Ones to play Ski Jumping and Landing.
> 
> Inn or posh restaurant ?



Inn.

Crt or lcd?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Inn.
> 
> Crt or lcd?



LCD

Monkey Island or Space Quest ?


----------



## Nomi20 (Mar 7, 2020)

Monkey Island

What do you think the future of technology will include?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)

Nomi20 said:


> Monkey Island
> 
> What do you think the future of technology will include?



Stagnation.



Pokémon or Digimon ?


----------



## mezz0 (Mar 7, 2020)

pokemon.. (had to google digimon, rofl)

Dirty deeds done dirt cheap or whole lotta rosie


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)

mezz0 said:


> pokemon.. (had to google digimon, rofl)
> 
> Dirty deeds done dirt cheap or whole lotta rosie




Dirty Deeds of Course.


Dave Evans or Bon Scott or Brian Johnson or Axl Rose  ?


----------



## mezz0 (Mar 7, 2020)

eh um eeh mmmmm. No, seriously, no. I will not chose between Axl and Brian. I'm out!   (closes door behind him).

*sigh* okay, Axl... but only because sweet child of mine brings back the fondest memories.

Sound of silence by Simon and Garfunkel or Disturbed ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)

mezz0 said:


> eh um eeh mmmmm. No, seriously, no. I will not chose between Axl and Brian. I'm out!   (closes door behind him).
> 
> *sigh* okay, Axl... but only because sweet child of mine brings back the fondest memories.
> 
> Sound of silence by Simon and Garfunkel or Disturbed ?




Oh dear.....of ourse Simon and Garfunkel.
This awful "shouting" Version from Disturbed is a Mockery to the Original.


Which Jules Verne Book ?

20.000 Leagues under Sea or Around the World in Eighty Days or Journey to the Center of the Earth ?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 7, 2020)

20,000 Leagues under the Sea.

Popeyes, Church's Chicken, or Pizza Hut?


----------



## mezz0 (Mar 8, 2020)

Pizza hut.. none of the others exist here, so i would go hungry 

Which nightwish front singer ?  Floor jansen or Tarja Turun ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)

mezz0 said:


> Pizza hut.. none of the others exist here, so i would go hungry
> 
> Which nightwish front singer ?  Floor jansen or Tarja Turun ?



Tarja Turun.


Mickey or Donald ?


----------



## mezz0 (Mar 8, 2020)

Donald 

Steak and kidney pie or black pudding ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)

mezz0 said:


> Donald
> 
> Steak and kidney pie or black pudding ?



Not such Questions about eating....please,I can not decide....

Ok,if I "must"......Black Pudding.

--------------------------------------------


Spandau Ballet or Duran Duran ?


----------



## mezz0 (Mar 8, 2020)

Duran Duran (ordinary world pretty much trumps everything)

Foreigner or Journey ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)

mezz0 said:


> Duran Duran (ordinary world pretty much trumps everything)
> 
> Foreigner or Journey ?


 That is difficult......

But "Don´t Stop Believin´ is definitely the bigger Cracker -> Journey. 

--------------------------------------------

@AkiraKurusu is next please.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 8, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> That is difficult......
> 
> But "Don´t Stop Believin´ is definitely the bigger Cracker -> Journey.
> 
> ...


Commodore, definitely, despite never having touched one. 8-Bit Guy makes them sound cool. Atari...not so much, as it was them who tried to release unlicensed NES games by tricking the copyright office into giving them confidential data surrounding the 10NES lockout chip. In short, they were criminals.
However, if it wasn't for Atari's nefarious deeds, it would've taken much longer for us to decode the 10NES chip, and thus bypass it; so...thanks? I guess?

Do you prefer Super Paper Mario, or Super Mario 64 DS?


----------



## mezz0 (Mar 8, 2020)

Super Mario 64 DS (never got into wii games that much)

Counterstrike 1.6 or Fortnite


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 8, 2020)

While counterstrike was never my game I could have fun with it if people were playing it on the LAN. Fortnite does a few things right but so much else wrong and thus I don't care for it. Counterstrike it is then.

Last game physical offbeat game you got as you like the game. Guilty pleasure if you want but if it is one you will stand up for then more than happy to have that as an answer. For instance I got eggo mania on the PS2, mainly as I love the GBA version and wanted to give that a go.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 8, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> While counterstrike was never my game I could have fun with it if people were playing it on the LAN. Fortnite does a few things right but so much else wrong and thus I don't care for it. Counterstrike it is then.
> 
> Last game physical offbeat game you got as you like the game. Guilty pleasure if you want but if it is one you will stand up for then more than happy to have that as an answer. For instance I got eggo mania on the PS2, mainly as I love the GBA version and wanted to give that a go.


I don't see a question there; my "guilty pleasure" game would have to be Bakugan Battle Brawlers for the DS. Fun little licensed game that never gets talked about. My child self would also add Ben 10: Protector of Earth, for PS2, to that, but I haven't been able to play it in ages - lost the disc.

Do you think Daylight Saving is worth the hassle of changing both physical and videogame clocks, or not? Personally, I despise it, yet I'm forced to live in AEDT for now - which will soon end and go back to AEST for a while.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 9, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I don't see a question there; my "guilty pleasure" game would have to be Bakugan Battle Brawlers for the DS. Fun little licensed game that never gets talked about. My child self would also add Ben 10: Protector of Earth, for PS2, to that, but I haven't been able to play it in ages - lost the disc.
> 
> Do you think Daylight Saving is worth the hassle of changing both physical and videogame clocks, or not? Personally, I despise it, yet I'm forced to live in AEDT for now - which will soon end and go back to AEST for a while.


Meh. It’s a good workout for your hands I guess, changing all the clocks. 

Uhh question
Milk chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Meh. It’s a good workout for your hands I guess, changing all the clocks.
> 
> Uhh question
> Milk chocolate or white chocolate?



White Chocolate (Milk Chocolate is not so good for me...)

Kirk or Picard ?


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> White Chocolate (Milk Chocolate is not so good for me...)
> 
> Kirk or Picard ?


That's not Star Wars, is it? It's that other space thing I've never watched.

Which game do you prefer: Super Smash Bros. Brawl, with its fantastic Classic and All-Star Modes (before they were butchered by For Wii U and Ultimate) and its great Subspace Emissary, or Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, with its polished gameplay and greater character roster?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> That's not Star Wars, is it? It's that other space thing I've never watched.
> 
> Which game do you prefer: Super Smash Bros. Brawl, with its fantastic Classic and All-Star Modes (before they were butchered by For Wii U and Ultimate) and its great Subspace Emissary, or Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, with its polished gameplay and greater character roster?



Super Smash Bros. Brawl   
i played both Games not really often.


Automatic Transmission or manual Transmission ?


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Super Smash Bros. Brawl
> i played both Games not really often.
> 
> 
> Automatic Transmission or manual Transmission ?


Automatic - I don't drive often anyway.

When you go clothes shopping, do you go for lighter or darker colours?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Automatic - I don't drive often anyway.
> 
> When you go clothes shopping, do you go for lighter or darker colours?



Lighter (and coloured).



Alien or Predator ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Lighter (and coloured).
> 
> 
> 
> Alien or Predator ?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 8, 2020)

Alien.

Brotherhood of Steel, Enclave, or Tunnel Snakes?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> Alien.
> 
> Brotherhood of Steel, Enclave, or Tunnel Snakes?



Enclave.

Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon ?


----------

